# Black flecks from cast iron in food?????



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I just bought some preseasoned cast iron. Everything sticks to it so I've been seasoning, seasoning, seasoning. This morning, I made scrambled eggs. They didn't stick but I found black specks in the eggs. After I cleaned out the pan, I noticed that some of the seasoning seems to be coming off and I can see spots of bright shiny iron underneath. I called the company and the assured me that the black stuff was safe to eat







And that it was only their "seasoning" that was coming off. I thought seasoning for cast iron was oil??? Does all cast iron have this commercial "seasoning" baked on it???


----------



## friend of mine (Feb 6, 2002)

Others might have better ideas for you. But, I think I'd probably return those pre-seasoned pans and start over with regular unseasoned cast iron. That way you know for sure what is on your pans. You can find them in camping or army-navy type stores.


----------



## NEE (Jun 1, 2002)

I have been trying to make the switch from non-stick, Teflon-coated pans to cast iron and have had some struggles too.

We had a major pancake disaster last weekend, but I am not deterred (lucky for me it was the hubbie's turn to do clean-up).

Thrift shops seem to be a great place to pick up cast iron cookware. I got a Lodge brand (a good brand, I am told) skillet for $9 recently. You could probably even find them cheaper than that.

Even the rusty ones seem to clean up nicely--here is the cleaning/seasoning method suggested on "The Splendid Table" website (though I may have modified it slightly):

To clean and season new or second-hand pan:
Scrub pan with steel wool and hot water (some detergent at this point is probably fine too.) Rinse very well.
Set pan over low heat to dry. Coat generously with a flavorless oil (not olive oil, I guess). Place in 300 degree oven for several hours. Turn off oven and leave there overnight. Rinse pan with hot water. Wipe out with rag or paper towel. Rub again with oil (use less this time). "Bake" again for several hours, cool and it's ready to go!

To clean after using:
Wash with hot water only (no detergent!). For stubborn things, use salt to scrub pan. Wipe out. Dry over low heat. Store away from humidity (e.g., not above sink) to avoid rust.

The "Lodge" website also suggested that you start cooking over moderate heat and then turn up heat to high if needed. Cast iron is supposedly brittle and needs to be heated up somewhat gently.


----------



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

Just bumping this question up.

I just bought new unseasoned cast iron and after the first couple of uses I began to notice the same thing - black flecks in food and places where it seems to be unseasoned back down to the original metal.

I am following all the instructions for cleaning and storing.

Any ideas on what's wrong?

Thanks


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Are you sure it's not flecks of the iron?


----------



## MaMaLi (May 4, 2004)

I've had black flecks come off my cast iron too. I don't worry about it. Sometimes the seasoning does get a little fragile or something and comes off. I periodically reseason them or even just rub a layer of oil on if it looks dry.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

IF it's just flecks of the iron, then it's ok to eat, as far as I know.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

I grew up with cast iron cookware (my mom was from the south and loved it) and I really hated it. It just seemed really dirty to me--and it was not appetizing. I realize that this was more my issue--but we often had black flakes in our food (always could see it in scrambled eggs) and I just did not like it.

After I threw away all of my teflon I bought these pans from Costco last year, and they have been incredible:

http://www.costco.com/frameset.asp?t...=10025878&log=

I love them--and they are so sturdy and heavy and well made. They are easy to clean, and it is not hard to clean them at all.

I just wanted to suggest this in case someone wanted another alternative to teflon but did not like the cast iron.

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds as if it's normal so I wont worry about it - I thought I might have been doing something wrong. My son thinks its pepper in his eggs so it doesn't bother him (he feels grown up eating pepper :LOL) I really like using the cast iron because I think we could use a little extra iron in our diet. I grew up with teflon







and have converted to stainless and more recently cast iron.

Thanks again!!


----------



## MOV (May 4, 2004)

I just bought a beautiful, extra large cast iron frying pan that was also pre-seasoned. I did not like that, but was not sure if I could find one so large elsewhere. It was sticky, too. Before I used it, I scrubbed it a lot and then seasoned it myself. No black flecks as of yet.
I don't know what to say to your question, but this discussion has inspired me to contact the company (Lodge, I think) and tell them that I do not want preseasoned pans -- they marketed it as if preseasoning was the greatest new idea. Yuck.
I also want to find out what the hell they put on it.
It is working beautifully since I scrubbed and seasoned it.


----------



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

MOV, mine is a Lodge too, but it wasn't preseasoned. I wonder if it needs a good scrubbing and to be reseasoned? Ive only used it about 5 times though and I would hate to reseason it every week







:


----------



## Towerkel (Apr 20, 2003)

You shouldn't have to reseason every week.. But sometimes it does take a few times before you get a good coating.

I've been using cast iron for years, I love em!

If it does need to be reseasoned, no need to scrub it. Just oil it back up, stick it in the oven and bake it.

Also, after every wash, it's a good idea to coat it with oil beofre putting it away (hanging is the best).. I put about a tablespoon of Peanut (flavorless) oil in the center of the pot, then use a kitchen or paper towel and rub the oil all around, sides and bottom included.
From what I understand, olive oil isn't preferred because it has a lower burning temp than other oils, I've always used peanut oil and have had no problems.


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

The only time I've ever had black flecks on my food is when I haven't quite gotten all the cooked on (possibly burnt on







) food off the pan. It can look black and just like the pan, but when you rub your hand over the pan it is no longer completely smooth. Thats when my DH brings out the steel scrubby and goes at it.

I've grown up with cast iron and now use it all the time myself. I love it!


----------



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

Hmmm, that may be my problem. I've been washing it very gently, scared to take off the seasoning I do have on it. Maybe a good scrubbing every now and then is in order, esp before I cook eggs









I have been putting oil on it after washing and I have been cooking with olive oil. I wonder if I have been burning it on









I am well on my way to loving using cast iron







Thanks!!!


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

Nothing wrong with cooking with olive oil,I do that all the time. It is the seasoning with olive oil that's the problem... And maybe that's not even true, but I'm not willing to try it out..









edited to add... Sorry, didn't realize my wife was logged in! (Towerkel)


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

I spray my pan after every wash with olive oil just because I have it on hand. But if I'm doing a real seasoning in the oven it is recomended to use something else due to the olive oil not responding well to excessive heating. I actually should get something else to use on it after washing as well. But it has been working just fine this way. You can't hurt it by scrubbing it!


----------

